# Intro and Hobie Power Skiff



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

whats a hobie power skiff ?


:-?







welcome........


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

A hobie power skiff was made by the hobie people in the 1980's. As I understand it, it was designed as a 15' boat intended to be beach launched into the ocean- so the hull can absorb some pretty good chop, and the scuppers can let the water out the back about as fast as it comes in. Also, it has two flotation tanks at the back of the boat, on either side of the motor so that it's not as easy to flip if you do fill it up.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWrzxOVrahw


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The 25 will last forever as long as the boat is propped correctly. Your going to need a tach to find out what rpms your turning wide open. Otherwise, yes you will beat the wristpins out on that motor if its loaded up with the wrong prop.

That 50 is the ideal motor for that boat 100%


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> The 25 will last forever as long as the boat is propped correctly. Your going to need a tach to find out what rpms your turning wide open. Otherwise, yes you will beat the wristpins out on that motor if its loaded up with the wrong prop.
> 
> That 50 is the ideal motor for that boat 100%


Thanks for the response, and nice fish! I'm getting 5500-5800 rpm, depending on load, and the waves. I'm thinking of trying the 50 on for size-- the good thing about these small outboards is that they can be swapped out without a lot of hassle.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Is that the 50 on it?

Is that a sweet 16 behind it?


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> Is that the 50 on it?
> 
> Is that a sweet 16 behind it?


The motor on the boat is the Yamaha 40 it came with- it had some hours on it in the salt water.  I sold it with my boston whaler 13.  The boat behind it is a Donzi 18 classic- it's a little nicer for the Chesapeake chop than the sweet 16, and covers a lot of water, in a hurry.  Not a microskiff though



Plus, here's my other power boat- it's about the worst boat ever:


----------



## Hunter1 (Mar 24, 2014)

The 25hp motor I'm sure is nice because the hull planes so easily as stated. I enjoy the bigger outboards out back.

I took a ride in a Hobie with a 60hp 2 stroke on it and that was fun. I was hooked.

I prefer more power, like your Donzi ;D Nice Boat. I really had not thought about the difference of the Sweet 16 vs the 18 in the chop. I'm looking for a Sweet 16 now.

My Hobie came powered with an 85hp two stroke yamaha. After some initial hiccups and adjustments, what an awesome ride. I can't say enough how great these hulls are.
I hit 50mph according to the gps last week


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Caru
what prop are you running and how high is your engine?


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> The 25hp motor I'm sure is nice because the hull planes so easily as stated. I enjoy the bigger outboards out back.
> 
> I took a ride in a Hobie with a 60hp 2 stroke on it and that was fun. I was hooked.
> 
> ...


Yup, the donzi is nothing but fun.  It can get maxed out though in big waves, particularly when going with the wind. I don't mind this so much, but guests can become alarmed by a 4" sheet of green water coming over the bow.  Up to it's limit though, it rides like a cadallac!  Most of the 16's that I have seen have the ski boat seating, which wouldn't work out for me.

How are your scuppers?  does the deck stay dry, or does it flood?  When I get may whaler done (which is coming along- lots of glass work), it's going to become the utility boat.  So then that frees up the hobie to be souped up a little.  I have a little center console, and the 50 yam.  Maybe even one of those yeti coolers as a seat?

Sometimes I think about how design features of these boats could be combined.  The speed and soft ride of the donzi, the light weight, ride, and self draining deck of the hobie, and the downwind ride and crap has hit the fan seaworthiness of the whaler.  Somehow, it seems to me, if these three could be melted together into one boat...


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

I'm up in baltimore and have a hobie, seems these little boats are getting more popular around here. welcome


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> I'm up in baltimore and have a hobie, seems these little boats are getting more popular around here. welcome


Thanks- I'm in Howard county, but usually launch my boat in Annapolis. I've only ever seen two other hobies around. In my opinion, they are great little boats for the bay.


----------



## Hunter1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey Cut,

I looked for it as a matter of fact yesterday. It has been painted over...the only marking I can read says 24? 

I don't think it the perfect prop for it or my throttle cable is not correctly adjusted. I'm maxing out about 5,000 rpm. Should be closer to 5,400 rpm. :-?

There is another SS prop from the previous owner that I have not yet swapped. I'll see if there are in references to the pitch on that one.

I can check the engine height as well, the engine mounted is adjustable.


----------



## Hunter1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Time Machine,

"The speed and soft ride of the donzi, the light weight, ride, and self draining deck of the hobie, and the downwind ride and crap has hit the fan seaworthiness of the whaler. Somehow, it seems to me, if these three could be melted together into one boat..." 

Just that quote alone is exactly what I'm looking 

Looking around at the Chris Craft XK-19, appears to be the same lines as the Donzi sweet 16. I like that one as well. 

The Donzi, is still high on the wishlist though, as I want more power with a soft ride. The Hobie is still a blast and is too much fun to jump in economically, and just have fun. 

My scuppers were modified by the previous owner. The hole is basically made smaller, and a little higher as if it's concentric. Works pretty well. I have the "Performance Console", so I can't put in a front cooler/seat. I mount my cooler behind the console seat, although only a youngster can sit back as the transom becomes too heavily loaded.

I've only seen one other Hobie in OH...looking forward to getting mine out on the Ocean. Annapolis is a great time.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> Looking around at the Chris Craft XK-19, appears to be the same lines as the Donzi sweet 16. I like that one as well.
> 
> The Donzi, is still high on the wishlist though, as I want more power with a soft ride. The Hobie is still a blast and is too much fun to jump in economically, and just have fun.
> 
> ...


I like that chris craft. The donzi is a cult boat, which I usually try to go for. If a boat has a fanatical following, you can usually get out of it without loosing your shirt. For example, my 13 foot whaler, which I flogged for 16 years, sold for about what I paid. I guess the hobie is a cult boat also.

If you launch in the park in annapolis, make sure to back your trailer into a tree. Plus, pay the little machine the 5 bucks. That way your car and trailer will be more likely to be there when you get back.

Where do you go boating in Ohio? Some of those ponds are pretty big, aren't they?


----------



## Hunter1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, there are some decent sized inland lakes that are within 1hr driving distance. There are a couple bigger lakes just over 100 miles away that are unlimited HP as well. There are restaurants/ Bars and wineries on a few that are fun to frequent besides the traditional tubing, fishing, and skiing fun out on the water.

Or I can just head up to Lake Erie over to the Islands or any other lakes like Chataqua in NY, or Lake St.Clair, MI all 2-4 hours away. Freshwater.


----------



## Hunter1 (Mar 24, 2014)

> Caru
> what prop are you running and how high is your engine?


The SS prop reads 135x19 Mach1 I have not installed it yet

Had some white colored smoke for the first time. Too much or not enough oil mixture? Pretty choppy/breezy day into 10-15 mph head wind. ran strong though... :-/


----------



## Hunter1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Forgot to add that Yamaha 2 stroke is mounted on a Stinger frame it's in position #5


----------



## Hunter1 (Mar 24, 2014)

> Forgot to add that Yamaha 2 stroke is mounted on a Stinger frame it's in position #5


3rd hole position.


----------

